# Eclipse: JPA Project in Dynamic Webproject nutzen



## Soahc (20. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Eclipse EE und dem JBoss 6.0.0. Nun habe ich ein Dynamic Web Project und ein JPA Project erstellt und beide zu einem Enterprise Application Project zusammen gefügt. Im JPA Project habe ich eine Entity Bean und möchte davon nun in einer JSP, im Web Project eine Instance erzeugen. Das EAR ist dem JBoss zugewiesen und das Webproject hat das JPA Project als Biblothek eingebunden. Wenn ich nun in der JSP die Instance erzeuge 


```
body>
<%@ page import="lg.*"  %>
Test
<%
	EntityBean eb = new EntityBean();
%>
</body>
```

und alles Deploye kommt immer der selbe Fehler "EntityBean cannot be resolved to a type". Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter, hat jemand einen Tip, woran das liegen könnte?

gruß, Soahc


----------



## Soahc (21. Okt 2010)

mh... also nur so allgemein, ist es überhaupt möglich innerhalb einer JSP eines Dynamic Webprojects eine Intance aus einem JPA Project, auf das man in den Projekteinstellungen referenziert, zu erzeugen?


----------



## maki (21. Okt 2010)

Möglich? Vielleicht.
Sinnvoll? Auf gar keinen Fall! 

Das ist ungefähr so, als ob du einen neuen Ferrari kaufst (EJB3, JPA, etc.) um ihn dann von einem Esel (JSP Sciptlets) ziehen zu lassen.

Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich nicht ob die Frage ernst gemeint war, deswegen hatte ich nicht zuvor geantwortet


----------



## Soahc (21. Okt 2010)

Hallo Maki, 

vielleicht habe ich mich dann etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Das Projekt, dass daraus wachsen soll, ist natürlich viel komplexer. Ich bin gerade in der technischen Einarbeitung und möchte erstmal "nur" die Instanz einer einer Entity Bean mit Hilfe eines DAOs (stateless Session Bean) in einer mySQL Datenbank persistieren. Und da ich mit dem JBoss-App-Server arbeite brauche ich eine Art Test-Umgebung... in diesem Fall einfach nur eine kleine JSP-Seite. 
Letztendlich möchte ich die UI-Schicht in einem Dynamic Web Project realisieren, die Logigschicht in einem EJB-Project und die Persistierung in einem JPA-Project. Die Verbindung zwischen JPA-Project und Datenbank steht. Ein paar erste Session Beans habe ich auch schon im EJB-Project und kann auf deren Funktionalität auch im Dynamic Web Project bzw. der JSP zugreifen... nur komme ich jetzt mit den Entity Beans einfach nicht weiter. Grundlegend möchte ich erstmal einfach zum Test ein Entity-Object in der JSP erzeugen, es mit Daten füllen und dann an die DAO-Session Bean übergeben, die es dann persistent in die Datenbank schreiben soll. Da ich aber keine instance der Entität erzeugen kann, komme ich nicht weiter.


----------



## maki (21. Okt 2010)

IMHO: Vergiss die JSP, teste lieber in einem Servlet.


----------

